# 81001 help



## perkins05 (Jan 18, 2011)

having a billing issue... unbundling error for labs 81001  and 81003..
Sorry dont have much more info than that right now...;0(


e/m 99213-25


billed 
81001
81003 

what modifer can I use

91
51
59


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 18, 2011)

Much more information is required befor this can be answered. The order was for what?  was this 2 separate samples?  Why were the 2 tests performed.  we need everything from the documentation to be able to know.


----------

